
Cloud-Native DevFest 2019 in Montreal - prune998
DevFest 2019 is taking place September the 27th in Montreal, Quebec, CANADA.
39$ early bird for a full day of Kubernetes and K-Native apps + lunch and swags.
Organised by Google Developers Group, includes talk from companies like Shopify, Splunk, Google, Elastic(search), Weaveworks and many more.<p>It&#x27;s a one day only and limited capacity !<p>Check speakers and schedule at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;devfest.cloud-montreal.ca
(I&#x27;m not working for any of these company or the organisation)
======
archyufa
Seems like a great line up, 3 workshops and food and cocktails. Mini Kubecon
in Montreal :)

